# Some unusual 8 bubble 7 Up bottles



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been doing some research on the early 7 Up bottles since I bought these four bottles a few days ago and have discovered that all 3 variations I have are rather unsual 8 bubble 7 Up bottles according to what I read in the Soda Fizz articles by Bill Lockhart (http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf). All of the bottles in the photo are from Norwalk, Ohio but the two on the right are also marked Columbus, Ohio and they are the same except for the one on the far right has the neck label on the side. I am not sure of the dates on these but they must be in the 1937-1939 range except for the one on the left which is dated 1941.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

Back labels


----------



## acls (Oct 11, 2011)

Those are very nice.  The third one is super rare.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

I think this is the earliest bottle of the group and it appears to be a transition bottle. It has what must be one of the earliest neck ACLs on a 7 Up and it is also embossed 7 UP on the other side of the neck plus it is embossed on the heel: The Joyce Products Co  Columbus, Ohio. The bottom is marked with an R in a triangle: 6 /R 8. The other bottle like this one in the first photo has no markings on the bottom. The bubble girl's swimsuit is filled in with white which is different than all the others I've seen. The bottle appears to be near mint but the paint is strange looking with the white looking more like gray and the sheild is very orange.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

Label close up. It is tough to get a good clear picture of this label.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

This 8 bubble label is more typical but the neck label is different. On this bottle there is no more mention of Columbus, Ohio and the bubble girl's swimsuit is not painted. The base has an R in a triangle with a 5 below it and 118 above it.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

You may have thought that this label with a date of 1941 is not an 8 bubble label but upon closer inspection I noticed that although the main label and neck labels have 7 bubbles this one still has 8 bubbles above the bubble girl. The bubbles match the configuration on the bottle pictured just before this one. I looked at my 7 bubble label on my Cleveland bottle and the bubbles were positioned differently than this one. This one is also marked with an R in a triangle but the 41 to the right clearly seems to be the date. Does anyone know what company used the R in a triangle mark?


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 11, 2011)

Close up showing 8 bubbles above the bubble girl


----------



## splante (Oct 12, 2011)

nice varrients...never seen one with the label changed to 7 bubbles with 8 bubbles above the lady  nice find


----------



## splante (Oct 12, 2011)

what year did they stop putting the bubble girl on the label?


----------



## carling (Oct 12, 2011)

Jason,

 Awesome finds!

 I think the grayish acl's on your two 7UP's are because they are very early acl's and the white paint wasn't applied as heavy and/or the paint application wasn't quite perfected yet.

 I have two 1937 Cotton Clubs where the white paint has that same grayish look and the paint looks like a real thin application of paint was put on them, but my Cotton Clubs from 1939 and afterwards have strong white paint.

 Rick


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> Those are very nice.  The third one is super rare.


 
 Thanks for the comment Matt and I appreciate your input. The third & fourth bottles are the same and I thought they were quite rare. I am considering trading one of them for another 7 Up bottle that ranges from $50-100 but I am not sure of the value of my bottle. Does that sound like a fair trade? Thanks!


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> what year did they stop putting the bubble girl on the label?


 
 Thanks for the comments Steve. According to the article by Bill Lockhart, they stopped using the bubble girl in 1953.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Jason,
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Rick, thanks for your input. I remember seeing those early Cotton Club ACLs with the grayish/white paint. I have only seen a few other early ACL bottles over the years with similar looking paint but any of them seem to be tough to find. I think it would be safe to say any ACL that looks like that must be in the range from 1935-1939.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 13, 2011)

R in Triangle mark:  R in a triangle........Reed Glass Company, Rochester, NY (1927-1956). See Reed.  

 Best website I've used for glass ID marks:   http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Ironmountain for the info and the very useful link. That one is going right into my favorites.The ACL book has a very limited amount of info on glass makers and marks so that  link will definately help me with the marks I don't recognize.


----------



## acls (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Jay.  Value wise it is probably a fair trade.  Even the best of the best green glass bubbles girl seem to top out around $100.  Some do a little better.  

 See if you can trade him the 4th bottle.  It is really rare too, but not quite as good as the third.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Matt, thanks for the info. I figured it was probably in that range but I was not sure since I have never seen one sell. The 4th one in the picture is the only one I am willing to let go of right now. Hopefully I can work out a trade for the 7 Up bottle I want, otherwise it will be going on Ebay soon.


----------



## VinTriage72 (Dec 4, 2020)

acls said:


> Those are very nice.  The third one is super rare.





JayBeck said:


> This 8 bubble label is more typical but the neck label is different. On this bottle there is no more mention of Columbus, Ohio and the bubble girl's swimsuit is not painted. The base has an R in a triangle with a 5 below it and 118 above it.





JayBeck said:


> I have been doing some research on the early 7 Up bottles since I bought these four bottles a few days ago and have discovered that all 3 variations I have are rather unsual 8 bubble 7 Up bottles according to what I read in the Soda Fizz articles by Bill Lockhart (http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf). All of the bottles in the photo are from Norwalk, Ohio but the two on the right are also marked Columbus, Ohio and they are the same except for the one on the far right has the neck label on the side. I am not sure of the dates on these but they must be in the 1937-1939 range except for the one on the left which is dated 194


----------



## VinTriage72 (Dec 4, 2020)

[QUOTE="VinTriage72, post: 739266, member: 32415 
Just want to share my earliest 8 bubble swimsuit lady with a u7p emblem in the neck. The back label says " A cooler off, a fresher up." The earliest back label. This was released in 1937.


----------

